#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-29
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-31
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> what's up Armageddon
<Armageddon> theGrg, fiz pm
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-01
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> Hey
<Armageddon> kifo l batal ?
<Armageddon> kif 2iyemo ?
<theGrg> Finishing a program
<Armageddon> what program ?
<theGrg> 1.5 hrs left
<theGrg> What's the best way to set all elements in an integer array to 0?
<Armageddon> for loop
<theGrg> A loop seems kinda slow
<Armageddon> it is slow
<Armageddon> but there is no other choice
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-02
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o\ \o| |o| |o/ /o/
<Armageddon> m7addara :p
<theGrg> Heh, yeah, I was expecting it
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> theGrg, shou mishe 7alo arch ?
<Armageddon> I figured it was an not up to date repository
<theGrg> yeah.
<theGrg> With the systemd-tools update it seems it was needed to update xorg. On the mirror I was using thre was no corg update yet.
<theGrg> *xorg
<Armageddon> what's systemd-tools ?
<Armageddon> besides, why don't you move to a mirror that's fastly updated ?
<theGrg> it's a packe that udev is now inside
<theGrg> I changed my whole mirrorlist.
<Armageddon> weird
<Armageddon> we didn't move there yet
<Armageddon> it's a system and service manager
<Armageddon> is it RC ?
<theGrg> https://www.archlinux.org/news/systemd-tools-replaces-udev/
<Armageddon> e yimkin mishen hek
<Armageddon> we are still outdated on the stable
<Armageddon> we usually give it around a month of test before getting to stable (IF no bug reports were repoted)
<Armageddon> if so, we'll fix them and give it some time to be tested by the community
<Armageddon> this is a community driven distro
<Armageddon> into ship first ask questions later
<Armageddon> theGrg, btw
<Armageddon> did you see my comment on what needs to be updated ?
<theGrg> Where?
<Armageddon> I meant backed up
<Armageddon> it's on the group
<theGrg> Yeah.
<Armageddon> cool
<Armageddon> lek
<theGrg> I'm leking
<Armageddon> eve_, is here o/
<eve_> \o/ hi
<theGrg> \o\ \o| |o| |o/ /o/
<eve_> gymnastics
<Armageddon> he's good at that :p
<Armageddon> a lot of foo coding :p
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-03
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg>  /o/
<Armageddon> \o\o
<Armageddon> :p
#ubuntu-lb 2013-05-29
<Armageddon> dan_lb, is here
<Armageddon> we've got a visitor
<dan_lb> :D
<dan_lb> it's extremely quiet in here
<Armageddon> always
#ubuntu-lb 2017-05-30
<dabukalam> lubotu3: help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dabukalam> ubuntulo12: help
<dabukalam> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dabukalam> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<dabukalam> !loco
<lubotu3> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<dabukalam> !lebanon
